# Scheduled for 8/4/2008 Delivery at PCD



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm slated for my 2nd Performance Center Delivery on 4 Aug 2008. How many deliveries does the PCD offer daily? Is there anyone on the forum also scheduled for delivery on the 4th?

Kind Regards,


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! I look forward to seeing pics of the M5!


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm picking up 2 days after you but I might be in SC when you are  It depends how much time we want to spend before/after getting the car.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife and I are renting a car from Jacksonville FL and driving up to Spartanburg SC on Sunday, 3Aug2008. Pretty much, when I get there, I'll probably go swimming at the Marriot and then have dinner at their restaurant. The anxiety is rising even when this is my 2nd delivery.

I'll post some pictures for sure :thumbup: Please stay tune...


----------



## TimLong (Apr 12, 2008)

Gadgetman said:


> I'm slated for my 2nd Performance Center Delivery on 4 Aug 2008. How many deliveries does the PCD offer daily? Is there anyone on the forum also scheduled for delivery on the 4th?
> 
> Kind Regards,


From one of the other recent posts (I think it's titled Jul 14...), it seems the PCD does 6 a day.


----------



## Harley2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, new to the form, just registered. My wife and I will be taking delivery of our first BMW (335xi) at the PDC on Aug. 4. We will be arriving at the hotel on Sunday afternoon. Look forward to meeting you


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the 'fest, Harley2000. Congrats on the new car and the decision to do PCD. You'll have a blast. What kind of 335xi, what colors, etc?

Don't forget to sign the Bimmerfest book, too.

Re: the number of deliveries, there were 7 deliveries my day, but at least one was an ED re-delivery, which means that the PCD folks don't have to do the walk-thru if the customer does not request it. It is generally 6-7 per day.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep, same here.


----------



## Harley2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I forgot to add the info on the car we are getting. Should be correct now. I am presently driving a 2005 WRX STI but the wife wanted to have someting she could also drive (automatic transmission) I am really looking forward to the PDC experience and will be sure and sign the book.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Harley2000 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I forgot to add the info on the car we are getting. Should be correct now. I am presently driving a 2005 WRX STI but the wife wanted to have someting she could also drive (automatic transmission) I am really looking forward to the PDC experience and will be sure and sign the book.


Since you've included this in your sig, I'll go ahead and correct you on this, otherwise it's no big deal.

PDC = *P*ark *D*istance *C*ontrol

PCD = *P*erformance *C*enter *D*elivery

No biggie, it's just that it's in your sig, and will show up with every post you make. Again, Welcome and congrats on the car. Your going to love PCD.


----------



## Harley2000 (Jul 20, 2008)

Woop's

Thanks


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Welcome Harly2000*



Harley2000 said:


> Hi, new to the form, just registered. My wife and I will be taking delivery of our first BMW (335xi) at the PDC on Aug. 4. We will be arriving at the hotel on Sunday afternoon. Look forward to meeting you


Cool. Here's some of my pictures I've collected. Also, my E46 M3 which is now sold to a guy in Orlando FL.

http://picasaweb.google.com/DF2Gadgetman

Kind Regards,


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

My wait is now 1 more day and a wake up. :thumbup:


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Gadgetman are you still going to be there on the 5th? I'll be getting in the evening of the 5th for my pickup on the 6th.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Hey Gadgetman are you still going to be there on the 5th? I'll be getting in the evening of the 5th for my pickup on the 6th.


Skip,

I'll be leaving on the 4th righ after I pick up my M5. I have to take my sister to the airport and start my journey back to Florida.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

Good Morning,

This morning after breakfast at the Marriot, I'll be on my way to PCD. I manage to get some sleep, perhaps the long 6 hour drive from Jacksonville FL tired me a bit.
I'll be taking alot of picture of my 2nd PCD experience.

Stay tuned. :thumbup:
Darren


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

Wasn't that great!?! I hope you were able to keep the revs down on the way back to FL . Let us know how much fun you had.


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Had lots of fun!*

Paul,

Yeah, I did keep the revs down and did some runs up to 100 Mph. This Beast is fast and rides firm at high speeds. I love it. Well, I'm at work right now and will post pictures later.

Cheers,


----------



## niels e46 m3 (Aug 26, 2008)

congrats!

I take delivery on the 5th. Arriving on the 4th.


----------

